# Payet shock: "Se non mi vendono mi spacco i crociati da solo"



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Gennaio 2017)

*Payet shock: "Se non mi vendono mi spacco i crociati da solo"*

Dichiarazioni da brividi quelle del talento francese Dimitri Payet, in rotta di collisione con il West Ham. La squadra inglese, infatti, sembra essere sorda alle richieste del giocatore di voler andare via, se non per una cifra molto alta (35-40M). Il capitano della squadra, Noble, lo ha scaricato con un laconico "Per me può anche andar via" mentre i tifosi hanno calpestato la sua maglia. Una situazione insostenibile, aggravata dalle parole del giocatore francese che pur di andarsene, come riporta AS, minaccia il club di farsi del male da solo. Ecco le sue parole: _"Giuro che se non mi vendono mi spacco i crociati da solo. Ho il diritto di scegliere il mio futuro e questo lo vedo a Marsiglia. Sono scandalizzato, ho sempre aiutato la squadra"._


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Gennaio 2017)

Wow davero pazzesco..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Gennaio 2017)

Fossi una squadra non lo comprerei mai, visto che potrebbe fare la stessa cosa a me. Un po' come mettersi con una ragazza che per stare con te ha fatto le corna al suo ragazzo, identico.


----------



## juventino (16 Gennaio 2017)

Vergognoso, meriterebbe di spaccarseli sul campo visto che ci tiene così tanto.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (16 Gennaio 2017)

Ma ci può stare che voglia cambiare aria. Quello che non capisce è che cosi peggiora solo la situazione, vuoi andare via? Non rinnovare e ti liberi a zero...intanto ti comporti da professionista.


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

eh c'è gente che lo vorrebbe al milan... no grazie


----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Gennaio 2017)

E purtroppo il coltello dalla parte del manico è sempre dei calciatori..


----------



## kolao95 (17 Gennaio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Vergognoso, meriterebbe di spaccarseli sul campo visto che ci tiene così tanto.



OT: chi è la tipa in avatar?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (17 Gennaio 2017)

Quello che dovrebbe fare il gallo per venire al Milan..


----------



## wfiesso (17 Gennaio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni da brividi quelle del talento francese Dimitri Payet, in rotta di collisione con il West Ham. La squadra inglese, infatti, sembra essere sorda alle richieste del giocatore di voler andare via, se non per una cifra molto alta (35-40M). Il capitano della squadra, Noble, lo ha scaricato con un laconico "Per me può anche andar via" mentre i tifosi hanno calpestato la sua maglia. Una situazione insostenibile, aggravata dalle parole del giocatore francese che pur di andarsene, come riporta AS, minaccia il club di farsi del male da solo. Ecco le sue parole: _"Giuro che se non mi vendono mi spacco i crociati da solo. Ho il diritto di scegliere il mio futuro e questo lo vedo a Marsiglia. Sono scandalizzato, ho sempre aiutato la squadra"._



Ed io fossi la società gli direi di spaccarseli perché tanto da ora alla fine del contratto farà tribuna ugualmente...firmano i contratti e poi vogliono andarsene a prezzi inferiori di ciò che la squadra chiede...


----------



## wfiesso (17 Gennaio 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Fossi una squadra non lo comprerei mai, visto che potrebbe fare la stessa cosa a me. Un po' come mettersi con una ragazza che per stare con te ha fatto le corna al suo ragazzo, identico.



Esempio calzante, non mi fiderei mai


----------



## Luca_Taz (17 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> OT: chi è la tipa in avatar?



emily ctrl+v!! detta emily ratajkowski!

Cmq io lo lascerei fare fossi il west ham.....rovinati la carriera da solo bimbo dell'asilo


----------



## martinmilan (17 Gennaio 2017)

se uno non vuole più stare in un posto non puoi costringerlo...


----------



## S T B (17 Gennaio 2017)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> se uno non vuole più stare in un posto non puoi costringerlo...



la società non può neanche rimetterci perchè uno che guadagna milioni vuol fare che gli pare. Il Marsiglia paga i 40 milioni e lui se ne torna in Francia. Semplice


----------



## kolao95 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Luca_Taz ha scritto:


> emily ctrl+v!! detta emily ratajkowski!
> 
> Cmq io lo lascerei fare fossi il west ham.....rovinati la carriera da solo bimbo dell'asilo



Mi sembrava lei, solo che mi pareva strano che fosse andata a un evento di una squadra di calcio italiana


----------



## martinmilan (17 Gennaio 2017)

S T B ha scritto:


> la società non può neanche rimetterci perchè uno che guadagna milioni vuol fare che gli pare. Il Marsiglia paga i 40 milioni e lui se ne torna in Francia. Semplice



Questo è un problema del sistema calcio.Se i cartelini fossero di proprietà dei calciatori non ci sarebbero problemi a farlo partire.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Pagliaccio..io gli direi "Fai pure"...vediamo se lo fa davvero sto fallito..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Ma basta con queste prime donne.

Se volete essere liberi di decidere firmate contratti annuali (con chi è d'accordo a concederli), in alternativa mettete una clausola rescissoria congrua e fate pagare la società che vi vuole acquistare. Altrimenti rispettate i contratti.

Diverso è il caso di un keita (speriamo non Donnarumma) che magari rifiutano di rinnovare minacciando di andare in scadenza, li sta alla società per cui è sotto contratto decidere se cederlo sulla base delle offerte (al ribasso rispetto al valore) ricevute, tenerlo fino a scadenza chiedendogli di dare il massimo o spedirlo in tribuna per forzarlo a firmare.
Se hai un contratto tu, calciatore devi rispettarlo, punto.


----------

